# Big, huge, enormous, gigantic  breasts



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 2, 2011)

JFC!  Must be a 78HH.  It'd be a lotta fun to titty fuck those.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2011)

LOL....Pedro loves the breasts!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 2, 2011)

Pedro's a lucky man......... so many boobs


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Jan 2, 2011)

which one are you, mino?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Ironman40 (Jan 2, 2011)

*ten*

these look nice


----------



## Ironman40 (Jan 2, 2011)

*Big TATA's*

WOW!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 2, 2011)

Serious question, guys.  Is there ever such a thing as too big?  Or is bigger way better?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 2, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Serious question, guys.  Is there ever such a thing as too big?  Or is bigger way better?



You scratch my back I scratch yours. Post a picture of your  fun-bags and we'll tell you...


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 2, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Serious question, guys. Is there ever such a thing as too big? Or is bigger way better?


 
IMO there is such a thing as "too big."


----------



## Saney (Jan 2, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Serious question, guys.  Is there ever such a thing as too big?  Or is bigger way better?



Honestly, I hate big boobs.. Greg always hated the fact that I would always ignore her huge tits..

I'm more of a smaller tit guy.. But i'm such an ASS man!!!


----------



## lnvanry (Jan 2, 2011)

great thread...thanks Min0!


----------



## SFW (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 2, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


>



Uhhh... Those aren't breast, those there are mosquito bites. Is that CellarDoor?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> which one are you, mino?


----------



## SFW (Jan 2, 2011)

> Uhhh... Those aren't breast, those there are mosquito bites. Is that CellarDoor?


She adorable though. 

Id totally all over her bee-stings!


----------



## SFW (Jan 2, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## vortrit (Jan 2, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> She adorable though.
> 
> Id totally all over her bee-stings!



True


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 2, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You scratch my back I scratch yours. Post a picture of your  fun-bags and we'll tell you...



Lol, I wasn't asking for an opinion of mine.  I know what guys think of them.


----------



## SFW (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 2, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Uhhh... Those aren't breast, those there are mosquito bites. Is that CellarDoor?





No.  Mine are at least 3 cup sizes bigger.


----------



## SFW (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 2, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


>



I wouldn't expect you to care because you are into chicks that look like 12 year olds..


----------



## SFW (Jan 2, 2011)

Chicks who look like 12 yr old > Men posing as women on IM


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I wouldn't expect you to care because you are into chicks that look like 12 year olds..


----------



## Ironman40 (Jan 2, 2011)

*These are perfect!*

Yes Cellardoor some tits are tooooo big like these!!!! girl in the chair!

Or 

These that are on the girl in the pool!! Perfect!! I don't think she's 12 yrs old
​


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2011)

vortrit said:


>



Wow!  These are real along with my 24 inch dick!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 2, 2011)

Nothing wrong with chicks that look like 12yr olds.  Think about the opportunidads.  At that age, you can even bend her over and pretend it's a 12yr old boy.  Thank about it unlimited, oportunidads.


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2011)

By the way, this thread makes me hungry!  These boobs in this thread are purrrfect!


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 3, 2011)

Come on, more big tits!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2011)

Rep points.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## david (Jan 4, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>



I'm not sure about the bottom one but, I'm not complaining!  I love these boobie pictures!  It's keeps me off of porn and puts me into IM.com!!  Good job, Mino!!


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>



*doggy style!!!!!!*


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 4, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


>




She is Phuckable, post mooooorree pics of this possible jailbait .....


----------



## twstdn8v (Jan 5, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Serious question, guys.  Is there ever such a thing as too big?  Or is bigger way better?



Yes there is too big. lol I've had a chick 36 EEE and they were fun but I couldn't throw her around like I can my current woman (34c/d depending on manufacturer). I'm an ass man anyway lol


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## twstdn8v (Jan 6, 2011)

^^^^HOLY JEEBUS WHY. WHY WOULD YOU CONTAMINATE SUCH A BEAUTIFUL THREAD WITH THIS. I was mid fap then scrolled down to this deflated tittied chick and my cock whimpered and tried to hide in my. Asshole!!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

twstdn8v said:


> ^^^^HOLY JEEBUS WHY. WHY WOULD YOU CONTAMINATE SUCH A BEAUTIFUL THREAD WITH THIS. I was mid fap then scrolled down to this deflated tittied chick and my cock whimpered and tried to hide in my. Asshole!!!!!



Are you kidding? That's hot. I'd wack it to that right now if I wasn't out of Land O' Lakes!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## david (Jan 6, 2011)

vortrit said:


>



not funny!!!!  F.u.!!!!!  Lol!!!


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2011)

vortrit said:


>



Quit contaminating what was a beautiful thread.  Moderator, please delete these two nasty pictures!!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 6, 2011)

david said:


> Quit contaminating what was a beautiful thread.  Moderator, please delete these two nasty pictures!!!



What to you mean? Those chicks are hot. When this huge tub of Land O' Lakes I got at Walmart gets to room tempature it's LHJO time!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2011)

vortrit said:


>


Thats like 4 tits, 2 large 2 small.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Thats like 4 tits, 2 large 2 small.



_*Bonus!*_


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 8, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>



That bitch's tit is winking at me.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Holy shit! Someone bit her nipple off!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2011)

Lol, I just noticed that!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 8, 2011)

I think its on her chin


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> I think its on her chin


----------



## david (Jan 8, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> That bitch's tit is winking at me.



Either way... I love her bod!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 8, 2011)

david said:


> Either way... I love her bod!!



Yea, she's hot.  Perfect tits (obviously I was really looking)


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## david (Jan 8, 2011)

sprayherup said:


>



Imagine that in a t-shirt!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 8, 2011)

sprayherup said:


>



Lol I've never seen gyno on a chick before.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 8, 2011)

boobies!!!!

efukt.com - maker of lulz


----------



## SFW (Jan 9, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>


 
I like the fine layer of blonde peach fuzz she has all over her. thats pretty hot. and those hips are perfect for child bearing!


----------



## alink (Jan 9, 2011)

yam yam boobies


----------



## Ironman40 (Jan 10, 2011)

*I love booobies!!!*


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## david (Jan 12, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>



Hot!!!  I think her boobs are kind of like Soleil Moon Frye (Punky Brewster).  She had to get her boobs reduced!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>



i really like everything about this girl.. so feminine. and like stated the little blonde hairs.. wow.. i bet they look good when she is all sweaty! woof!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2011)

For Sarah


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 15, 2011)

goddamn minO, those are some hot boobs. i'm not really a boob guy, but that shit made my cock twitch. . .


----------



## david (Jan 15, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> For Sarah



With nothing to spare!  Every lick I take... for every move she makes... I would be ...................... you!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 15, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>



Mino, who is this chick?  I figured you might now!


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2011)

vortrit said:


>



I'm not sure you should admit to whacking off!!  LOL!!!


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 16, 2011)

david said:


> I'm not sure you should admit to whacking off!!  LOL!!!




.............. i like those big airy olas !  


I threw one up for Mr Fagtastico ! lol


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> .............. i like those big airy olas !
> 
> 
> I threw one up for Mr Fagtastico ! lol



Thank god the last one is photoshopped!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 16, 2011)

david said:


> Thank god the last one is photoshopped!



Actually that guy got real implants for a bet!


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2011)

PreMier said:


> Actually that guy got real implants for a bet!



Nice bet.  What did he win?  I hope lots of money!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 16, 2011)

Brian Zembic - Blackjack Player - Man with $100,000 Breasts


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2011)

PreMier said:


> Brian Zembic - Blackjack Player - Man with $100,000 Breasts





Oh geesh!!!  I'd take those out immediately after getting the money!!


----------



## Phetamine (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## david (Jan 16, 2011)

Phetamine said:


>



Awesome, now that we are back on the subject!!  Mmnn... delicious.  Wait, there is no face!!!  I'm jumping the damn gun!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## david (Jan 16, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>



    nothing there, buck-o!

Ummn.... you never answered my question early!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## david (Jan 16, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> now I see "x's"


----------



## soulrac (Apr 28, 2014)

love them

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soulrac (Apr 28, 2014)

vortrit said:


> Uhhh... Those aren't breast, those there are mosquito bites. Is that CellarDoor?



tiny, however she is hot

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soulrac (Apr 28, 2014)

min0 lee said:


>



i like her

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soulrac (Apr 28, 2014)

nice

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## the_predator (Apr 28, 2014)

soulrac said:


> nice
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


Not sure if you are talking to yourself or not, but I like your thought process about bringing back a big breasted thread


----------



## soulrac (Apr 28, 2014)

yes














Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soulrac (Apr 29, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soulrac (Apr 29, 2014)

blonde


----------



## sneedham (Apr 29, 2014)

Very nice......


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 29, 2014)

all these big titty women are slim and dont have fat pussies, thats not real life


----------



## soulrac (Apr 29, 2014)

Blonde Ambitions 
View attachment 53991View attachment 53999View attachment 54000View attachment 54001View attachment 54002View attachment 54003View attachment 54004View attachment 54005

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soulrac (Apr 29, 2014)

n

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soulrac (Apr 29, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> all these big titty women are slim and dont have fat pussies, thats not real life



neither are any of our handle names

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soulrac (Apr 29, 2014)

View attachment 54007

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soulrac (Apr 29, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soulrac (Apr 29, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soulrac (Apr 30, 2014)

Agnetis


----------



## soulrac (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## soulrac (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## soulrac (May 1, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soulrac (May 1, 2014)

Tessa Fowler
bikini-clad




























Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soulrac (May 1, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soulrac (May 4, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soulrac (May 6, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soulrac (May 7, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sneedham (May 7, 2014)

Why are you posting the same pics in three different threads soulrac?

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## soulrac (May 7, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soulrac (May 9, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soulrac (May 14, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MI1972 (May 14, 2014)

I think this is my favorite thread...


----------



## soulrac (May 14, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soulrac (May 15, 2014)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 16, 2014)

SFW said:


>



i must admit, this chick turns me on moar than the ones with the ginormous 54DD tits.   There's definitely such a thing as too much of a good thing. That being said, it be fun as hell to bang one of them sluts just to see how a 54DD would feel on top of you during AP!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 20, 2014)

That and the fact that she looks around 15.  just sayin'


----------



## soulrac (May 21, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soulrac (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soulrac (May 29, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 29, 2014)

Not a titty guy but this thread has me full on chubb


----------



## sneedham (May 31, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Not a titty guy but this thread has me full on chubb



Do not eat so much and you shall not bee so full....

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## soulrac (Jun 2, 2014)

arms Up!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------

